# Wet Socks



## martinclive (28 Oct 2015)

Swap for dry ones


----------



## mjr (28 Oct 2015)

Have you no drying rack?


----------



## martinclive (28 Oct 2015)

No showers and no drying facilities other than hanging them from the handles of my filing cabinet!

Will wear my work socks home I guess..................


----------



## damj (28 Oct 2015)

Back of your pc monitor?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2015)

Drape them over the tea urn..


----------



## martinclive (28 Oct 2015)

I was thinking of under the bonnet of a car that just arrived! Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## mjr (28 Oct 2015)

martinclive said:


> I was thinking of under the bonnet of a car that just arrived! Thanks for the suggestions


As in 3min 38 into 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqObJtGrKaA
?


----------



## martinclive (28 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> As in 3min 38 into
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqObJtGrKaA
> ?



LOL (you have too much time!!!) 
I have downgraded the socks to 'damp'


----------



## damj (28 Oct 2015)

How comes, worth sharing..


----------



## Sara_H (28 Oct 2015)

I had to buy new clothes when I arrived at uni this morning!


----------



## mjr (28 Oct 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I had to buy new clothes when I arrived at uni this morning!


World Naked Bike Ride, eh?


----------



## damj (28 Oct 2015)

How about this!


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Oct 2015)

martinclive said:


> Swap for dry ones


Who pays postage?


----------



## martinclive (29 Oct 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Who pays postage?


Good question - I clearly did not think this through!

Socks are now dry so I will withdraw the proposal


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Oct 2015)

Buy Sealskin socks from Wiggle.


----------



## martinclive (30 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Buy Sealskin socks from Wiggle.


I may do - I just got some new waterproof overshoes yesterday - will see how they go first - thanks


----------



## stephec (31 Oct 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Drape them over the tea urn..


What's a tea urn?


----------



## Easytigers (31 Oct 2015)

I got drenched on the way to work one day and was squidging about the school. Luckily one of the parents took pity on me and brought me a fresh pair from hoem!


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2015)

stephec said:


> What's a tea urn?


£7 an hour?


----------



## stephec (31 Oct 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> £7 an hour?


Boom boom missus!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Oct 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Who pays postage?


one pays postage for the right ones and the other for the left ones


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Oct 2015)

martinclive said:


> I may do - I just got some new waterproof overshoes yesterday - will see how they go first - thanks


Aldi's recent bike sale had waterproof socks that are just that and very comfy too. £7 IIRC

Edit: my damp.stuff goes over an oscilating fan that I keep under my desk.


----------

